
MobileCoin Test Network Launch - elies
https://medium.com/@j_10523/mobilecoin-test-network-launch-37bcb0b86b08
======
jonnydubowsky
I hope this approach to launching a blockchain project becomes the standard in
2020. No hype, lots of interesting integrations: \- Remote attestation
primitives, \- Tools for building and signing enclaves \- Support for Intel
Software Guard

Haven't tried the testnet yet (just signed up) but looking forward to taking
this for a spin.
[https://github.com/mobilecoinofficial/mobilecoin](https://github.com/mobilecoinofficial/mobilecoin)

